# For those that do dumbbell presses without spotter



## themamasan (Oct 3, 2005)

I have gotten to the point where I can't do dumbbell presses with the heavy weight I want because I can't get to the starting position without hurting myself.  I am wondering what method you guys use for getting in position to do the presses?  I try to kick the weight up with my knees, but when I lay down on the bench it hurts my lower back and upper back (feels like I am about to pull a muscle).


----------



## Lee Delroy (Oct 3, 2005)

I usually get a spotter if i am DB pressing 200+ lbs, but if it's just 120lbs, I don't!


----------



## GFR (Oct 3, 2005)

I do them seated...I'm back up to 85-90Lb dumbbells and its a bitch to curl them up...
Here is what I do...
1. sit on bench...have dumbbells on your rt and lft side
2.pick them up...stay seated
3. put one DB on each knee/thigh,,
4.kick leg up to put Db in position
5. once you have them both up then just lift normally


I hope that crappy description made sense.


----------



## MyK (Oct 3, 2005)

If its too much weight for you, then its too much weight for you!


----------



## CancerNV (Oct 3, 2005)

themamasan said:
			
		

> I have gotten to the point where I can't do dumbbell presses with the heavy weight I want because I can't get to the starting position without hurting myself. I am wondering what method you guys use for getting in position to do the presses? I try to kick the weight up with my knees, but when I lay down on the bench it hurts my lower back and upper back (feels like I am about to pull a muscle).


When you sit down on the bench make sure the dumbells are as close to your torso as possible.  When your standing have them lean in front of you right between the leg and stomach.  This way when you sit down and lay down the dumbells are already on your stomach and its much easier to bring them up into the starting position.  

DONT sit on the bench with the dumbells on your knees.


----------



## CancerNV (Oct 3, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I do them seated...I'm back up to 85-90Lb dumbbells and its a bitch to curl them up...
> Here is what I do...
> 1. sit on bench...have dumbbells on your rt and lft side
> 2.pick them up...stay seated
> ...


I use that strategy when doing shoulder presses with dumbells.

The trick is you need to place the dumbells on the uppermost part of your leg so that when you sit down the dumbells can fall to your stomach with no effort at all.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey Cancer....why did you want to get sick anyway?


----------



## CancerNV (Oct 3, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Hey Cancer....why did you want to get sick anyway?


Every year on Christmas day we have a big family party.  The problem is that we see most of these people once a year and have to give a big speach telling them what our year was like.  We do this at a fancy hotel and dress up for it.  It sucks.

What I wouldnt give to be puking in the toilet on Christmas morning while Harry Connic Jrs Christmass CD is baning in the backround...


----------



## Mudge (Oct 3, 2005)

On a flat bench, lean forward while clutching weights to your chest. Hold them and roll backwards. If your biceps are decent I dont see a problem, I can do this with a weight I can rep 8x just fine.

On an incline bench, I kick them up with a knee, hard and fast. Works for me.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 3, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> Every year on Christmas day we have a big family party.  The problem is that we see most of these people once a year and have to give a big speach telling them what our year was like.  We do this at a fancy hotel and dress up for it.  It sucks.
> 
> What I wouldnt give to be puking in the toilet on Christmas morning while Harry Connic Jrs Christmass CD is baning in the backround...


Aw man, that does suck. Now I see why your doing this.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 3, 2005)

If you're talking DB bench press, then I agree with the method mudge uses.  If you're talking overhead pressing, then I sort of just power clean the weights into place and go at it.


----------



## themamasan (Oct 3, 2005)

Yeah, I should have specified db bench press.  It is when I try and lay down after I get the weights on my knees, where I have a problem.  I will try Mudge's suggestion being that it looks like the weight will be more stable as I lie down.

When I do military db press, I do what Foreman does and kick the weight off my knee and curl it up into position no problem, it is just the bench press that kills me getting started.


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 3, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I do them seated...I'm back up to 85-90Lb dumbbells and its a bitch to curl them up...
> Here is what I do...
> 1. sit on bench...have dumbbells on your rt and lft side
> 2.pick them up...stay seated
> ...



This is what i do exactly   .  Except i often need a spot for the first rep.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 3, 2005)

themamasan said:
			
		

> I have gotten to the point where I can't do dumbbell presses with the heavy weight I want because I can't get to the starting position without hurting myself. I am wondering what method you guys use for getting in position to do the presses? I try to kick the weight up with my knees, but when I lay down on the bench it hurts my lower back and upper back (feels like I am about to pull a muscle).


 Since your back is the base from which you are pressing, if it can't handle it, then it's probably just too much weight.


----------



## themamasan (Oct 3, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Since your back is the base from which you are pressing, if it can't handle it, then it's probably just too much weight.



Well the problem is I can do the db bench press using 90lbs 10 times.  I can survive the start with these, but I want to do 100lb dumbbells and do 4-6 reps.  The 100lb dumbbells are the ones that I have a hard time getting started.

I don't want to do a weaker press just because I can't get the weight into position, that's why I was wondering about what methods you guys use.  I always liked doing the db press over bench because you don't have to worry about a spotter if you push yourself too hard, but now it is looking like I will need one anyway.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 3, 2005)

Ah, I see. Well, as I'm sure many people have said, I just rested them on my knees and kicked them into position and fell gently backwards. I switched to DBs for the same reason, but I didn't have that same problem. Then again, I stopped doing them because of my shoulder and now I'm just benching PL style.


----------



## dAMvN (Oct 3, 2005)

themamasan said:
			
		

> I have gotten to the point where I can't do dumbbell presses with the heavy weight I want because I can't get to the starting position without hurting myself. I am wondering what method you guys use for getting in position to do the presses? I try to kick the weight up with my knees, but when I lay down on the bench it hurts my lower back and upper back (feels like I am about to pull a muscle).


easy listin.

1. Grap the DB's and Sit down with them on your knees.
2. Lay back flat on the Bench.(the DB's should be ontop of your chest leaing twoards the outside)
3. Then just move your elbows outside (away from ur chest)
4. You should be on the correct bench position, arc your back and have your feet flat on the ground
5. Begin DB pressin. its good to have a spotter to make sure u keep perfect form.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 3, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> When you sit down on the bench make sure the dumbells are as close to your torso as possible.  When your standing have them lean in front of you right between the leg and stomach.  This way when you sit down and lay down the dumbells are already on your stomach and its much easier to bring them up into the starting position.
> 
> DONT sit on the bench with the dumbells on your knees.




This is exactly what I do.  Only time I kick the DBs from my knees are when I do DB shoulder presses or incline DB press.

The method Cancer mentioned involves hardly ANY effort for setup.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 3, 2005)

I let mine rest on my knees, I clutch them to my chest, squeeze, roll back and it works fine.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 3, 2005)

How about these, would anyone here use them?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 3, 2005)

If those would fit my hands I probably would consider it depending on cost, I will look tonight to see how much room is free on the bell.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

themamasan said:
			
		

> I have gotten to the point where I can't do dumbbell presses with the heavy weight I want because I can't get to the starting position without hurting myself.  I am wondering what method you guys use for getting in position to do the presses?  I try to kick the weight up with my knees, but when I lay down on the bench it hurts my lower back and upper back (feels like I am about to pull a muscle).



If you cant kick it you cant push it  I don't use a spotter from 100lbs-120lbs.. I never go higher than 120lbs cuz thats the max weight at my gym


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 4, 2005)

I use foremans method for Flat bench, and I clean the weight and sit down for military DB presses.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 4, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> If those would fit my hands I probably would consider it depending on cost, I will look tonight to see how much room is free on the bell.


Shit my hands are huge and go from inside end to end already. Guess they wouldn't work for me. Looks like you would need little hands. Tell you one thing though, it take a little energy to just pick the heavy dumbs up, get into position and then rep them. Shit i'm tired by the time I'm in position. Those gadget sure would help preserve some energy if they fit everyones hands.


----------

